# Hobbits: Fate of Men?



## CirdanLinweilin (Jan 16, 2019)

From Tolkien Gateway:



> "Hobbits were considered Men. Nearly all scholars agree that Men were closely related to Hobbits, far more closely than Men were to either Elves or Dwarves. It was thus commonly assumed that Hobbits were among the Younger Children of Ilúvatar and were the result of the same act of creation as Men. This would imply that Hobbits had the Gift of Men to pass entirely beyond Arda."




Thoughts? Would it be possible for them to pass Beyond the Circles of the World?


CL


----------



## Miguel (Jan 16, 2019)

Did Hobbits awoke in Hildórien?. 

Were they a vagary in the thought of Eru?.

Besides men, Could they be related to Tom Bombadil somehow?.


----------



## Elthir (Jan 16, 2019)

Hobbits: fate of Men?

Yes.


----------

